# Fusible termico motor de ventilador Oster modelo SF1600



## JONNY GARCIA (Feb 28, 2017)

buenas,de cuantos amperios y temperatura  seria el fusible termico de un motor de ventilador oster modelo SF1600  de  120 volt 60 watt


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2017)

60 Watts dividido 120 Vac te daría el consumo real en Amperes ,   le correspondería de 1 o 2A y 100ºC.

 Seguramente se le taparon las ventilaciones con pelusa y pelos.

 Saludos !


----------



## JONNY GARCIA (Mar 2, 2017)

muchas gracias por la repuesta


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 3, 2017)

No creo que sea de 100 grados..  debe de ser como de 120º


----------

